# 2009 270Bh For Sale In St. Louis Mo $17500



## STL270H (Jun 14, 2009)

We are selling our 2009 Keystone Outback 270BH

This has been a great RV for our family we just don&#146;t seem to have the time to use it anymore.
It can sleep up to 8, two bunks great for children, private bedroom in front, and couch with double air bed and table that converts to a double bed.

There is a flat screen TV that you can set to view from the main area the bedroom or take outside (never tried it but the hook ups are there). Stereo with 4 speakers inside and two out side (you can select the speakers you want to use).

Complete kitchen with microwave, oven, stove along with an outdoor cook center (stove and hot and cold water)

There is plenty of storage in side and out

This camper has a weight of approximately 6000 lbs and can be pulled with a half ton truck.

All ready to go camping (we camped over the 4th of July holiday and the AC kept everything nice and cool over 100 in St. Louis)

The only problem I am aware of is the Outback decals in the front are starting to peel, I have priced accordingly so you could have them replaced if you wanted too.

$17500

Please call or text 314-607-9605 Or email [email protected]

Thanks,
Craig


----------

